

Ask HN: Your Amazon Glacier strategy with versioning and de-duplication on *nix? - balladeer

Command line, or GUI (preferred).<p>Something that just sits in the background, monitors change and keeps backing up the change (while taking care of the de-duplication).<p>What do you use? (I know Arq which I believe has been covered more than once here)<p>And how do you use it? What is your backup frequency? How do keep the cost minimal? Is it too frequent, or seldom - as in few snapshots a week?<p>Have you every had to restore? If yes, could you find a way to minimise the price of retrieval?<p>I&#x27;ve around 700GB of personal data that I just want to be sitting there in Glacier for the worst case scenario.<p>(PS. Yes, I&#x27;ve looked at Tarsnap and it doesn&#x27;t work for me).
======
java-man
Might this work for you? [http://goryachev.com/products/secure-
archive](http://goryachev.com/products/secure-archive)

Also, what was wrong with Tarsnap?

~~~
balladeer
Thanks. Even though it doesn't seem to have de-duplication I'll have a look at
it. Also it shows thumbnails and all that means it will do constant fetches
which is very costly in Glacier iirc or iiuc.

Why not Tarsnap? Tbh I don't have a concrete reason except that I am not
comfortable with it -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8809397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8809397).

------
radq
Just out of curiosity, why does Tarsnap not work for you?

~~~
balladeer
I am not a geek, nor some uber nerd. Tarsnap seems to be designed exactly for
them. I once asked about a GUI of Tarsnap in one of the threads on HN few
months ago and the very mention was heavily downvoted. So, I just think I
don't fit in the _fan-circle_ and honestly I am fine w/o it.

Another reason is price. I will put a good amount of data there lying unused
for a long period so the extra dollars shall count a lot and since I'm
searching for a client that would have de-duplication that one benefit would
be settled too (as I've heard Tarsnap has de-dup).

